
Parsing Expressions by Recursive Descent (1999) - Tomte
https://www.engr.mun.ca/~theo/Misc/exp_parsing.htm
======
dang
A thread from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10791066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10791066)

